# Horses for rehoming.......



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Got this from my partners website....

Fred Rct Reeves
Kirsty Atherton-killilea
This is a genuine appeal!!! CALLING ALL HORSEY FRIENDS.....
**** URGENT APPEAL**** Please pass this round , after the death of a friend who owned a riding school/ex racehorse yard the horses are now due to be put to sleep , we have homed some and sadly the yard is now sold so there is no chance if them staying whilst homes are slowly found , if a
nyone is looking for a nice riding horse or a companion PLEASE PLEASE call me today as i have managed to get a few days repreeve to try and home the remaining horses , there are allsorts , from oldies that deserve a happy retirement to young ridable horses that can hack , jump , event
These are not rubbish they are worth good money but if you can offer any a home you will not be charged , the yard is in Ewurst (GU6) my number is 07762628391 - NO TIME WASTERS OR HOOF KICKER PLEASE THEE HORSES DONT HAVE TIME , Thank you for reading and please pass this fa and wide so we can try and home these horses instead of seeing them fall one by one x x

iff anyone can help please call the guy direct


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrr, 3 weeks too early and a bit far or I'd be on the phone


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Why have they not organised an on farm auction for all their livestock??


----------

